# 2 ActionListener auf 2 Buttons???



## manunana89 (17. Jun 2009)

Bräuchte Hilfe hier jeweils einen ActionListener auf die Buttons zu machen! Sollen nichts großes können mir gehts nur darum wirklich 2 buttons zu haben die beide eine andere funktion erfüllen!
Hab die ganze Zeit die ActionListener per Eclipse und Jigloo zusammengeklickt was mich jetzt vor einer Mauer stehen lässt!
Hab mir auch schon einige Tutorials angeschaut doch so richtig will das mein Problem nicht lösen.
Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut 

```
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;
import javax.swing.UIManager;
import javax.swing.UnsupportedLookAndFeelException;


import org.jvnet.substance.skin.SubstanceRavenGraphiteLookAndFeel;

public class Test2 {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true);
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				try {
					UIManager
							.setLookAndFeel(new SubstanceRavenGraphiteLookAndFeel());
				} catch (UnsupportedLookAndFeelException e) {
					System.out.println("Error with Substance!");
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
JFrame frame = new JFrame();
frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
frame.setSize(180, 150);
frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
frame.setLayout(null);
JButton j1 = new JButton("Click");//Button1
JButton j2 = new JButton("Click");//Button2
JLabel label = new JLabel();
label.setBounds(60,50 , 50, 50);
label.setText("hallo");
label.setVisible(true);
j1.setBounds(20, 20, 50, 20);
j2.setBounds(100, 20, 50, 20);
frame.getContentPane().add(j1);
frame.getContentPane().add(j2);
frame.getContentPane().add(label);
frame.setVisible(true);
			
			
			
			
			
			
			}
		});
	}
}
```


----------



## Schandro (17. Jun 2009)

Beispielcode:

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;

public class XXX{

    public static void main(String[] args){
        new XXX();}


    private JFrame window = new JFrame();
    private JPanel panel = new JPanel();

    public XXX(){
        window.setBounds(100,100,400,200);
        window.add(panel);

		JButton button1 = new JButton("Hello");
		button1.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
				System.out.println("Hello");
			}
		});
		panel.add(button1);

		JButton button2 = new JButton("World");
		button2.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
				System.out.println("World");
			}
		});
		panel.add(button2);

		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				window.setVisible(true);
			}
		});

    }

}
```


----------



## Ezra (17. Jun 2009)

Du kannst mit setActionCommand verschiedene Events festlegen. Hier ein Auszug als Beispiel:


```
public SamFrame(String question){

/*Action Listener und Commands*/
	    enterBut.addActionListener(this);
	    exitBut.addActionListener(this);
	    enterBut.setActionCommand("enter");
	    exitBut.setActionCommand("exit");
}

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
		if ("exit".equals(event.getActionCommand())){
			openMenue();
		}
		if ("enter".equals(event.getActionCommand())){
			enter();
		}
}
```


----------



## manunana89 (17. Jun 2009)

Danke das hat mir sehr geholfen!:toll:


----------



## manunana89 (17. Jun 2009)

Also kann ich über ActionCommands einen Action Listener für alle Buttons nutzen   ???:L


----------



## FatFire (17. Jun 2009)

Japp, musst dann halt nur die Unterscheidung welcher Button da gedrückt wurde über das ActionCommand machen.

Gruß FatFire


----------



## manunana89 (17. Jun 2009)

Super Sache


----------

